# Starving stray cat. How to help?



## Capistrono

There's this black cat that comes around our house several times a week. He's a real sweetie, his name is O.J. (my sis named him, from Bruno. : Don't get mad at me.)

Anyway, we feed him every time he comes around but he keeps looking like he's LOOSING weight. We can't take him in because we already have 2 cats that don't get along and we don't have the money to fix him. we've tried to take him to the animal shelter but they're full every time. Does anyone know of anything we can do to help him gain weight? Would trying to get him to drink some baby formula help him at all? 

We've had about 6 stray cats come and go from hanging around our house (many of them we found on the side of the road) and I really don't want him to go either. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## PandaBee

It's possible that this cat could have an illness or a parasite. If that's the case, you could bring him to the vet.

I have the habit (a horrible one according to my dad and the neighbors) of leaving food out for the feral cats around the farm. If I notice any of the cats looking a little too lean, I leave the food and some clean water out everyday, just as I would for my own cat. I also add "people" foods: cooked meat, fish, eggs, veggies. I hear cheese is also really good. I also use a high quality, high-protein food. You could also add pet multi-vitamins to ensure that O.J. is getting all the vitamins and minerals that he needs. Avoid fatty foods. These can actually have the reverse effect, causing the animal to lose weight, as they put stress on the animal's system and can cause diarrhea and vomiting. High protein, low fat. 

if you aren't planning on taking him in or to the vet, there isn't much more you can do other than that.


----------



## PetoftheDay

It does sound like he's probably got a medical issue - as mentioned, maybe a parasite - that is keeping him from gaining weight. Call Animal Control, as if they have any knowledge of a TNR - Trap, Neuter, return - program in your area, and what recommendations they might have for a low-cost vet visit, or a vet who might arrange a payment plan. All the food in the world will not help a sick cat gain weight, sadly.


----------



## Capistrono

Okay guys, thanks for the replies. I'm starting my first job soon and will definitely save up some money for a vet visit, as well as look into a TNR program. Thanks again.


----------



## ema-leigh

Personally I would bring the cat into your home, deworm, deflea etc and give good high protien meals every day. Check the stools of the cat, if you see visible worms this might be the problem. Is the cats gut hard? or bloated at all? If after a short while, you are still seeing the same problems he will need a vet visit for sure. You could also try posting a story about the cat online and see if anyone in the area would be willing to take him in.


----------



## Capistrono

We can't take him into our house because we already have 2 cats that don't get along. Right now we have no money but I start my first job today and will be saving up to take him to the vet. I'm either gonna try and convince my parents to let us bring him (maybe block off half the house for the one cat and let the other half belong to the two nice kitties) in or after I take him to the vet, post around for takers.

I actually haven't seen him around for a few days so I'm hoping he's still alive. ...I'll just wait and see.


----------



## PetoftheDay

Any updates?


----------



## Capistrono

He came around yesterday and doesn't look any worse off, so that's good. Other then that, no, I still won't get paid for another week anyway..just playing the waiting game now.


----------

